# IScare.com Launch – Run by the Halloween Community



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

IScare.com Launch – Run by the Halloween Community

We have begun the initial “Initial Development Stage” of http://www.IScare.com . A site that is run by the Halloween Community for the Halloween Community. Projects to include “Dead End Press”, a quarterly cyberzine for Halloween enthusiasts. Inspired by members of Halloweenforum.com and CavernsofBlood.com.

Come join us: http://www.IScare.com (Join as a member, then come into the IScare.com forums)



--------
Larry M.

www.TheHalloweenNetwork.com


----------

